# the guys



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

This is what we did today. 
Installing boiler systems makes me happy. :thumbup:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Don't know why my phone posts my pics sideways. :blink:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You musta been laying down on the job.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> You musta been laying down on the job.


Nuts! Busted!


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

JoshJ said:


> This is what we did today.
> Installing boiler systems makes me happy. :thumbup:


Awww. Look how cute y'all are. Post this on your website and Facebook (straight) your customers will love it.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

The guy on the left looks like Jimmy Fallon.:laughing:

Nice work.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

aprilmayb said:


> Awww. Look how cute y'all are.


John........JOHN!!!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Pro-press! How do you like it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> John........JOHN!!!


He's probably not worried. I was hearing the voice of a big sister or mom as I read her post. :laughing:


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

SewerRat said:


> John........JOHN!!!


I'm on it.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Pro-press! How do you like it?


Quite happy with it. When it gets up to the bigger sizes, you definitely need to weigh the cost of the fittings against the labour costs, unless it is a time and materials job.

Had it for a little over a year now, no complaints.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

aprilmayb said:


> Awww. Look how cute y'all are. Post this on your website and Facebook (straight) your customers will love it.


Those two guys are going to be golden for me. Dr pepper I've had for a year and half, the other guy about a month. But I intend to make it too good for them to leave, because they have all the things an employer wants to see in an employee. Like taking the time and caring that the pipes should be straight!!!!


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

JoshJ said:


> Those two guys are going to be golden for me. Dr pepper I've had for a year and half, the other guy about a month. But I intend to make it too good for them to leave, because they have all the things an employer wants to see in an employee. Like taking the time and caring that the pipes should be straight!!!!


What a great testimony. Love people who put their heart into it. Glad you noticed and are planning to reward them. Win-win


----------



## AkonJakson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats good..


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

AkonJakson said:


> Thats good..


But intros are better.


----------

